# Job interview- What to wear?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey all, 

I have a job interview coming up this week. Its for a sales position at a company that manufacters and sales hog equipment. I would be working in the store, stocking shelves, loading and unloading trucks and running the register. So my question, since this is a job that requires livestock knowledge and is a laid back work place, what should I wear? 

I don't want to over dress or under dress. I was thinking nice jeans, boots and a dressy blouse.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That sounds good to me! Anything but your animal clothes, you don't wanna smell like a goat at your interview


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Wear what you would wear to church.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i would personally wear something SLIGHTLY over-dressed. I go with Erica and say something you'd wear to church - a nice dress with ballet flats, or clean paif of khakis with a nice polo shirt or button down. 

Personally, I wouldn't wear jeans to an interview for any job...it's a little TOO casual (can come off as showing you don't really care, even if it's a nice pair of jeans)

what you want to convey at an interview is that you are a mature, responsible, trust-worthy, hard-working, intelligent, smart, good-in-public, person. 

hope that helps.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree. No jeans. Dress pants....khakis or whatever you have. Dressy shirt. Boots are ok as long as they are CLEAN and POLISHED.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww you guys, I was gonna suggest a hog costume.:evil:

Best wishes on your interview, knock em dead girl!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree , no jeans ! Dress for church , you can't go wrong there 
And , just for Nancy , wear a hog nose :grin::grin::grin:
Good luck and go get em :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Wear what you would wear to church.


That's not good advise for me :lol: I wear jeans and a nice shirt to church :lol:

But I agree, wear something nice and semi dressy  try and look your best


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Dress conservative and slightly better than you would at the job you are expecting to get. If nice jeans, and a dressy shirt would be what you would wear at that job then wear dress pants and a blouse. If dress pants and a blouse is what you would wear at the job then where a nice suite skirt and jacket or dress. If you would be wearing a uniform or jeans and a t shirt at work then dressy jeans and nice shirt might be appropriate for an interview. Just remember it is always better to be a little over dressed for an interview than a little under dressed.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

The evil part of me won't let this one go so.....

I would go with wearing clothes.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

So Chad you are saying that a birthday suit would be inappropriate?


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

For the jobs you would want anyway!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Don't worry my wife gets it all the time.

What do you want for dinner? 

Food!


----------

